# Hi is anyone able to help me with this signature?



## Rdinket (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi There,

Im new to the art world and have came across a painting at my aunts house. I believe its an oil painting and looks possibly european. I cant make the name of artist out. Is anyone able to help me find out or know, would be ever so grateful. 

I have attached the painting and a close up of the signature. 


Many thanks, 

Rupert


----------

